# Trotline on Lake Conroe



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Does anyone use trotlines on Lake Conroe? Where are some safe areas where boaters wont potentially get snagged in them or run over them with their props? I have the chance to get about 15-20 3-4 inch perch from the creek on my farm. Should I just stick to using them cut/live on rod and reel or try a trotline?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

There are some stumpfields, directly across the river channel, from Cagle Recreational Area, and boat ramp. I've caught some good cats, and a few bass. My son and I were there one day, and someone had a 30lb.er. on a trotline. Go slow. No boat lanes through there. Watch for the eagles...


----------



## gigglez2025 (Jul 11, 2008)

my buddies cousin will go and put out out a handful of juglines one evening, then come back the next morning to pick them up. He puts them in on the north side of the main lake. They catch a BUNCH of cats and alot of them are really big. I met up with them one trip last yr, they had two ice chests full, two cats that were around 35 lbs and had another bigger one that broke their trot line at the boat. good luck

Justin


----------



## ScooterC (Jan 21, 2010)

Last weekend we were at Scott's Ridge (nice public ramp w/ good access to the lake near 1097 bridge). We talked to a couple of guys who had good luck setting trot lines up the creek from there. They were using cut bait and shad that they caught in cast nets at the launch. They were setting their lines in the stumpy areas and used canoes to get there.


----------

